# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  پورت موازی یا پرینتر یا lpt

## sall_2005_1363

الف) می خوام با استفاده از این پورت یک نرم افزار سی ان سی رو شبیه سازی کنم نیاز دارم بدونم چطور می تونم بهش صفر و یک یا کلاک بدم.؟
ب) چطور می نونم 2 تا 1000 تا فرمان رو به اختیار کاربر بهش بدم و اون بر این اساس صفر و یک بده؟

----------


## mdsh1400

مطمئنی این کار رو تو delphi prism می خواهی انجام بدی؟ کامپوننت های زیادی برای کار با پورت lpt در دلفی هست.

----------


## sall_2005_1363

> مطمئنی این کار رو تو delphi prism می خواهی انجام بدی؟ کامپوننت های زیادی برای کار با پورت lpt در دلفی هست.


چه کامپوننتی ؟ نمونه مثال می تونید در اختیارم بزارید.ممنون

----------


## lord_viper

در ادرس زیر در مورد ارتباط با پورت پارالل در دلفی و را اندازی کنترلر سه محوره cnc توضیح داده شده (البته dot Net نیست)


https://www.iranled.com/forum/showth...6493#pid126493

----------


## sayeh_1368

سلام ، من پروژه ای دارم که باید بوسیله برنامه دلفی و از طریق پورت lpt یک شمارنده اعداد از 0 تا 9 را روی سون سگمنت نشون بدم هر کی می تونه کمکم کنه . مشکل بده؟

با تشکر .... 
من همچنان منتظر کمک های شمامی مونم     :بوس:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اگر می خواهید این کار را با دلفی انجام بدهید در شماره 9 مجله Blaise Pascal در صفحه 28 مقاله ای تحت عنوان  LCD Interfacing: Driving a HD44780 LCD in Delphi وجود دارد که نحوه کار آموزش داده شده است. این شماره از مجله قبلاً رایگان بود ولی اکنون هرچه در سایت آن (http://www.blaisepascal.eu/) می گردم نمی توانم آن رابیابم. من این شماره از مجله را در اختیار دارم، در صورت تمایل ایمیلتان را در یک پیام خصوصی برایم بفرستید تا آن را برایتان ارسال کنم. در زیر هم عکسی را ضمیمه کرده ام که نویسنده مقاله توانسته با کدنویسی رشته ای را در LCD نمایش دهد:

----------


## Felony

> سلام ، من پروژه ای دارم که باید بوسیله برنامه دلفی و از طریق پورت lpt یک شمارنده اعداد از 0 تا 9 را روی سون سگمنت نشون بدم هر کی می تونه کمکم کنه . مشکل بده؟
> 
> با تشکر .... 
> من همچنان منتظر کمک های شمامی مونم


توضیحاتتون کامل نیست ، باچه واسطی ؟ یعنی Seven Segment قراره مستقیم به پورت متصل بشه ؟!

اگر Seven Segment باید مستقیم وصل بشه به LPT : امکان نداره !

اگر نه : میتونید اعداد رو به صورت باینری به پورت LPT بفرستید یا منطقی شبیه این ( 0000000000 ) پیاده کنید این 10 تا صفر اعداد 0 تا 9 هستند که در هر زمان فقط یکیشون میتونه 1 باشه و باقی 0 ، هر کدوم یکی بود یعنی عدد مورد شما هست ، مثلا عدد 7 میشه ( 0000000100 ) حالا کافی روی بردتون یک Decoder IC قرار بدید که این اطلاعات رو دیکد کنه و به میکروکنترلر شما ( AVR یا PIC یا ... ) بفرسته و میکروکنترلر هم Seven Segment رو روشن کنه ، یا اینکه اطلاعات خوانده شده از پورت LPT رو به یک Seven Segment Decoder بفرستید تا اطلاعات رو پردازش و Seven Segment رو بسته به اطلاعات فعال کنه .

یا میتونید از 8 بیت Data Bus پورت LPT استفاده کنید و بیت ها رو تقسیم بندی کنید و بفرستید و با Seven Segment Decoder اطلاعات رو پردازش و نمایش بدید .

اگر خواستید از میکروکنترلر ها استفاده کنید راه هایی هم برای اتصال مستقیم میکروکنترلرهای AVR یا PIC به پورت LPT هست و بعضی از AVR ها یک Interface نرم افزاری هم برای این کار در اختیارتون میزارن .

----------

